# Thiết Kế Phòng Ngủ Theo Phong Cách Minimalism



## Dungtran (31/12/19)

Chủ nghĩa tối giản đang dần được thay thế những thiết kế nhiều điểm nhấn tương đồng trước đây, đặc biệt là căn phòng ngủ ngày càng được chú trọng, việc áp dụng thiết kế mới vào không gian này sẽ mang lại cho bạn không gian thoải mái và sử dụng phòng ngủ đúng mục đích hơn.

Cùng Tatana tìm hiểu phong cách Minimalism là gì và việc biến căn phòng ngủ theo Minimalism như thế nào nhé!

*Minimalism là gì?*
Minimalism còn được gọi là phong cách tối giản. Được hiểu như đây là sự thể hiện những khuynh hướng đa dạng của nghệ thuật, đặc biệt trong nghệ thuật thị giác và âm nhạc mà các tác phẩm được tối giản về những thiết yếu cầu thiết yếu nhất của nó.
Được xuất phát từ chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2, sau đó phát triển mạnh vài những nắm 1960 và 1970 của thế kỷ 20. Hiện nay phong cách này được sử dụng nhiều trong các lĩnh vực từ thời trang, âm nhạc, cho tới thiết kế nội thất và kiến trúc.

Nguyên tắc chính trong thiết kế tối giản là sủ dụng những hình dạng đơn giản và tự nhiên. Minimalism không có nghĩa là khô khan, trống rỗng, mà đó là sự sắp xếp không gian đơn giản, gọn gàng và có trật tự trong việc thiết kế.

*Những ý tưởng thiết kế tối giản cho không gian phòng ngủ*
Phong cách tối giản là bước đi đầu tiên để tạo nên một môi trường thư giãn. Với những gợi ý từ Tatana dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn có được căn phòng đơn giản và không mất đi sự tiện nghi cần thiết, giúp môi trường sống của bạn trở thành một không gian tươi mới hơn.

*1. Màu sắc*
Màu trắng là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho một không gian tối giản. Nó còn mang lại cảm giác sang trọng và hiện đại cho không gian.
Ngoài ra bạn có thể sử dụng những gam màu yêu thích khác để thiết kế căn phòng ngủ của mình, nhưng bạn nên lưu ý rằng chỉ nên sử dụng từ 2-3 màu đậm nhạt khác nhau nhằm mang lại sự hài hòa và có mối liên kết cho cả căn phòng.






_Thông thường màu trắng chính là màu chủ đạo chính trong thiết kế Minimalism_​
*2. Trang trí*
Với phong cách tối giản bạn nên hạn chế lấp đầy mọi khoảng trống trong căn phòng. Để tạo nên điểm nhấn căn phòng, bạn có thể tận dụng tấm nệm, chiếc gối, đèn ngủ,…..với sự kết hợp mềm mại, hài hòa, sẽ không gian tuyệt vời.







_Đầu tư vào chiếc giường, chiếc gối để làm nên điểm nhấn chính cho toàn bộ căn phòng_​

*3. Tường*

Bạn hãy đảm bảo rằng, tương nhà bạn không có giấy dán tường hay nhiều những khung tranh nhỏ, để tránh đi sự lộn xộn. Thay vào đó, bạn nên sử dụng tranh ảnh lớn, câu slogan với bức tường 1 màu và bẳng phẳng, sẽ là ý tưởng tuyệt vời cho phong cách tối giản.







_Bức tường nhẵn không họa tiết hoa văn chính là sự tối giản nhất cho căn nhà_​
Nếu bạn đang nhàm chán với sự lộn xộn, căn phòng bí bức vậy tại sao bạn không thử áp dụng phong cách Minimalism vào căn phòng của mình ngay hôm nay?

*TANATA*​


----------

